# guppy in distress



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Female has been in labor and dilated with fry stuck at opening for past 3 days. Have tried a salt bath for her but she has now gone septic.
Sigh. Hard on the little thing!:sad:


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

only thing I would do is catch it and pull the fry out with a pair of tweezers.. fry probably dead now anyway


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

fry is still internal so to try to do that would rip the fish apart. I figure she will die but at this stage she is still trying to live.


----------

